# Gun vault humidity question



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I purchased a digital temp. / humidity gauge for my dedicated handgun safe. The safe measures 60"x30"x30". 

I have an 18" Golden Rod dehumidifier in it, as well as a large desiccant container. The temp. in the safe is 70 degrees. The humidity level says 30 percent. 

To be honest, I was a bit surprised that the humidity level was as high as it is. I've never had any issues with rust or corrosion at all.

As far as humidity goes, I'm not sure as to what constitutes a safe level. I don't know what else I can do at this time to reduce the level if I need to. 

Anyone have any ideas as to what is a safe level?


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I was curious about how the Golden Rod dehumidifier works, so I looked it up. GoldenRod Dehumidifiers - Frequently Asked Questions - Oxnard, California USA It basically heats the air and causes it to expand and evacuate the vessel. Ventilation to allow evacuation is necessary. Desiccants absorb moisture and eventually become ineffective. I think 30% humidity is pretty dry for the situation you described.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My own experience agrees with TurboHonda's.
I'm not sure that the humidity in my own safe-box is as low as that in yours, but I have no rust issues.

Humidity is measured relative to temperature. At 70°F and 30%, you're doing better than a Southern California desert.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and comments. 

But, how do you ventilate a gun safe w/o compromising security?

My desiccant container has a color gauge that tells you when it needs to be recharged. It's still dark blue (good) and hasn't changed since I put it in.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> Thanks for the replies and comments.
> 
> But, how do you ventilate a gun safe w/o compromising security?
> 
> My desiccant container has a color gauge that tells you when it needs to be recharged. It's still dark blue (good) and hasn't changed since I put it in.


Just my opinion, if a near 150 degree device is raising the temperature to only 70 degrees, ventilation is occurring through the normal fit of the door. Example: If it's not watertight, it's not airtight. Therefore, I would consider it good and keep on doing what you're doing.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

30% is good. Be happy with that. I use a dehumidifier, and I can't get it that low.

Mine is usually 45%


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have always been told that 50% to 20% is ideal for gun safes to prevent rust but the lower end can dry up lub. Ammo storage should be 60 degrees with appox 40% humidity. Very few safes are truly air tight.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ...[H]ow do you ventilate a gun safe w/o compromising security?...


Shoot holes in it?

But seriously, folks...
Just wait until the heat builds up inside the safe, and then open the door briefly.
For instance, retrieve a gun.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, so it sounds as if I'm good with what I'm currently doing. 

Years ago, my gun vault used to be in our bedroom. Felt that if I was comfy, so was the gun vault and it's contents. But, I had to move it to a different location.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

AHHH gun separation syndrome like a mother when the crib is moved to the baby's own room.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Humidity level is now down to 27 percent. Temp. seems to have stabilized at 71.5 degrees. 

Ah yes, peace of mind. :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Just when I thought I had things figured out, I'm back to square one.

My step-son gave me a new digital atomic clock yesterday. It displays the time (of course), the date, day of week, humidity level, outside and inside temperatures. 

According to it, the humidity inside the house is 10%. The humidity level inside my gun vault is back up to 30%. Temp. is 72 degrees. I did un-plug the Golden Rod de-humidifier to see what effect it will have on the humidity level. 

For the life of me, I cannot figure out why the humidity level inside my gun vault is higher than the inside of my house. One way or the other, I'm going to get to the bottom of this. :numbchuck:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest that your new Atomic Clock may be wrong.
Ours occasionally gets the indoor temperature wrong, and sometimes "forgets" to switch in and out of DST.

Try putting your in-the-safe humidity meter in the same place as the clock, and see if they both read the same.
(Give 'em 24 hours to acclimatize, before you compare them.)

A 10%-humidity reading is pretty darn low.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

The average humidiity in Paradise, NV is 30.1%. Steve is right. The gadget is wrong.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Try putting your in-the-safe humidity meter in the same place as the clock, and see if they both read the same.
> (Give 'em 24 hours to acclimatize, before you compare them.)
> 
> A 10%-humidity reading is pretty darn low.


+1 to this. And yea, that does sound awfully low.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

There's a 10 point difference in humidity between my gun vault gauge and my atomic clock humidity gauge. I'm going to put the atomic clock in my gun vault tonight, along with my gun vault humidity gauge and compare differences.

You know, since I'm retired, this kind of crap isn't supposed to be happening. Is there like a government office or something I can complain to? 

It says right in my retirement agreement........Once retired, life is supposed to be nothing less than a bed of roses. :watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ...Once retired, life is supposed to be nothing less than a bed of roses. :watching:


I assure you that it is.
Just remember that roses have thorns.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just put your sensor inside of a glass of water and see what it says then :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I assure you that it is.
> Just remember that roses have thorns.


While working, I paid extra into my retirement to have thorn-less roses. :smt083


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've come to the conclusion, and as Steve mentioned, the atomic clock humidity gauge isn't all that accurate. 

At least it keeps great track of the time.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And it smells nicely of roses.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I just checked the humidity reading on my atomic clock. It says 6%.

I checked both gauges, one inside my main gun vault, and the other inside a secure storage locker next to it. One says 10% and the other 11%.

So, it appears as if it really is that dry out.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dang!
I'd forgotten that you had a massive and well-stuffed gun vault, and there you were, away on vacation.
I could've checked the humidity for you, while you were away, and at the same time added substantially to my gun collection.

Oh, well...next time.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Dang!
> I'd forgotten that you had a massive and well-stuffed gun vault, and there you were, away on vacation.
> I could've checked the humidity for you, while you were away, and at the same time added substantially to my gun collection.
> 
> Oh, well...next time.


I feel bad for not asking you to keep an eye on the place.


----------

